
Napster sold for a song to UK virtual events company - theBashShell
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/napster-sold-for-a-song-to-uk-virtual-events-company/
======
Canada
It's amazing that anyone paid $5 for the name now. Who do they expect to care
at this point? A reverse takeover for one last pump and dump hurrah?

